# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  So.........I was thinking poison dart frogs(:

## froglover27

:Frog Smile: Hi, Im impressed with all of the great advice I have gotten so far and hope for LOTS more :Big Applause:  :Stick Out Tongue:   I am Interested, no VERY INTERESTED in keeping poison dart frogs :Wink:  i was wondering what type of poison dart frog is hardy, not to small, easy to care for, and can eat crickets :Big Grin:  Thanks a bunch :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Baelari

_P. Terribilis_ might be good. They're probably what I will get when I build my next vivarium.

----------



----------


## froglover27

> _P. Terribilis_ might be good. They're probably what I will get when I build my next vivarium.


 
Hmmm...I really like their look!! Thanks!! Do you have any ideas on plants to use?? :Frog Smile:  :Confused:

----------


## Kurt

Plants that like a humid enviroment. I personally like ferns and ficus.

----------


## froglover27

> Plants that like a humid enviroment. I personally like ferns and ficus.


 
Hmmm. I like ferns.....I have heard about bromeliads, orchids, etc.... :Frog Smile:

----------


## berksmike

In terms of beginner dart species I would say the following:

Dendrobates leucomelas - big, bold and good in groups
Dendrobates azureus - big, bold and good in sexed pairs or male dominated trios
Epipedobates anthonyi- smaller species but very bold and active and great in groups
Phyllobates terribilis or bicolor - big, bold and good in groups

Dendrobates auratus is also hardy too but I have never kept these and I do hear they generally are much shyer than the above species.

All the above will eat hatchling and 1st instar crickets but personally I prefer to feed mine on fruit flies, bean and grain weevils, whiteworms, aphids, springtails and tropical woodlice. Im not a fan of crickets - they can bite your frogs (had a black one bite an azureus), munch on your plants and if not eaten can grow to full size in your viv. Having said that I know a lot of people use them but I suppose its all down to your preference. I have started breeding milkweed bugs as an alternative - the first 4 instars are readily taken by frogs and they dont smell like crickets.

In terms of plants bromeliads are standard plants in most my vivs - either mounted on coco fibre background or mounted on branches as well as orchids (Phalaenopsis mainly). For climbing plants I use ficus pumila (although this can be a bit of a beast if not trimmed), ficus quercifolia (less rampant than pumila), cissus amazonica, philodendron scandens, scindapsus pictus and also various tradescantia species. Begonia shulzei is also great climber - lovely leaves, does very well in the warm humid environments and will produce lovely little pink flowers all year round. 
You can use lots of other foliage plants like asplenium nidus, peperomia, pilea cadierei, fittonia, syngonium and soleirolia soleirolii. Riccia flutans is also great for covering moist rocks and any water areas.
Plus you can use various mosses for the bottom of your tank but it looks just as good with leaf litter and tropical seedpods.

When setting up your viv I would seed your substrate with springtails and tropical woodlice - they will breed in the tank and keep down any mould and debris plus will be a snack for the frogs!

Hope that has helped

----------


## froglover27

> In terms of beginner dart species I would say the following:
> 
> Dendrobates leucomelas - big, bold and good in groups
> Dendrobates azureus - big, bold and good in sexed pairs or male dominated trios
> Epipedobates anthonyi- smaller species but very bold and active and great in groups
> Phyllobates terribilis or bicolor - big, bold and good in groups
> 
> Dendrobates auratus is also hardy too but I have never kept these and I do hear they generally are much shyer than the above species.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for ALL of that GREAT advice berksmike :Frog Smile:

----------


## Michael

> In terms of beginner dart species I would say the following:
> 
> Dendrobates leucomelas - big, bold and good in groups
> Dendrobates azureus - big, bold and good in sexed pairs or male dominated trios
> Epipedobates anthonyi- smaller species but very bold and active and great in groups
> Phyllobates terribilis or bicolor - big, bold and good in groups
> 
> Dendrobates auratus is also hardy too but I have never kept these and I do hear they generally are much shyer than the above species.
> 
> ...


I really liked your information of the plants. Great info for beginner or the more experiences vivarium keeper!

----------


## JimO

The only thing that I would add to Berkmike's advice (very good and concise) is to emphasize that a thicker leaf litter (3+ inches deep) will facilitate sustaining healthy populations of springtails, isopods/woodlice, and other microfauna.  Not only do they provide a variety of food, but springtails feed on fungi and isos/woodlice will act as an effective cleanup crew - even consuming the frog droppings.

----------

John

----------


## berksmike

Cheers guys.
Just to reiterate the point about leaf litter - not only does it provide great place for springs and isopods I have also found it can help increase boldness in shy frogs (particularly thumbnails). I use a mixture of oak leaves, which break down relatively quickly, as well as dried magnolia leaves which last a very long time and are very popular with springtails. Tropical seed pods also great - I use almond pods, savu pods and sapucuja shells

----------


## froglover27

> Cheers guys.
> Just to reiterate the point about leaf litter - not only does it provide great place for springs and isopods I have also found it can help increase boldness in shy frogs (particularly thumbnails). I use a mixture of oak leaves, which break down relatively quickly, as well as dried magnolia leaves which last a very long time and are very popular with springtails. Tropical seed pods also great - I use almond pods, savu pods and sapucuja shells


 
Thanks for your help!! Anywho does anyone know a cheap, easy, reliable place to buy springtails, etc? Also, can they be the staple diet for darts?? Thanks a bunch :Big Applause:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## berksmike

I found this supplier (although being in the UK I have never used them myself):
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/food-nutri...ringtails.html

You would just need this starter culture - you can add some direct to your viv but i think its always a good idea to culture them outside too. I use unventilated 9L RUBs to culture mine and you can get great numbers. I raise them on 50/50 coir and orchid bark and feed them tropical fish flake and vegetable peelings. I have found tropical springtails (seira sp) the best all rounder in terms of a feeder species and custodian. The folsomia species are excellent custodians but are slower than the seira and I have found that they elicit a slightly less vigorous feeding response as they are slower.

I always think a varied diet is advised with any frog so I just use springtails as part of the diet along with the other species I mentioned in my post earlier.

----------


## John Clare

Josh's Frogs is one of our sponsors.  I've met Josh too, and I occasionally buy hard to find supplies from there.

----------


## froglover27

Hmmm....I will have to check out Josh's frog :Wink:  So, a varied diet is better?? Thanks everyone for the great advice and info :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Applause:

----------


## rcteem

> Hmmm....I will have to check out Josh's frog So, a varied diet is better?? Thanks everyone for the great advice and info


Everyone has given you great advice and if you follow it, odds are you'll be way on your way to success. If you have any questions dont hesitate to contact us and feel free to ask question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------



----------


## poison beauties

> In terms of beginner dart species I would say the following:
> 
> Dendrobates leucomelas - big, bold and good in groups
> Dendrobates azureus - big, bold and good in sexed pairs or male dominated trios
> Epipedobates anthonyi- smaller species but very bold and active and great in groups
> Phyllobates terribilis or bicolor - big, bold and good in groups
> 
> Dendrobates auratus is also hardy too but I have never kept these and I do hear they generally are much shyer than the above species.
> 
> ...


 
I'd toss all Tinctorius morphs into this list of great starter darts. 

As for Micro Fauna Josh isnt the greatest place to go as he had very limited species for sale. If you need it now I'd try Doug or ''Pumilio'' on DB as hes doing well and has a larger variety at a better price.

Michael

----------


## froglover27

Cool(: Any idea which ones would probably be the cheapest?? And/or most reliable and hardy? Thanks SOOOO MUCH for all the advice everyone has given(: :Big Applause:

----------

